# DAW workflow for game loops



## MoteMusic (Apr 11, 2017)

I'm working on a game project which is using an adaptive music system. I'm new to composing for games so I don't have a standard workflow yet in Cubase. Specifically, I'm interested how others set up for multiple variations and adaptive slices.

For example, right now I'm working on a background loop with a number of 20 second top-line segments which can play from a pool of options, so that the music isn't the same with every loop. I don't want to have different Kontakt/synth/audio tracks for every topline, and want to be able to quickly switch between different top lines which play over the same section of background. I could use track versions in Cubase, but then I can't switch between different toplines with just one or two clicks which is very important as I see it, and automation becomes an issue as I often want different automation depending on which top-line version is playing.

I could use midi tracks, attached to groups so that I can easily solo/mute the different groups in and out according to which top-line I'm working on. Automation of midi data is alright there, I think, but then there's no available audio fader, only a group fader and a midi channel fader, which I don't want to be using.

Does anyone have any good workflows to share for this type of production?


----------



## Whatisvalis (Apr 11, 2017)

You could duplicate your vertical slices and use the arranger to move around each variation.


----------



## MoteMusic (Apr 12, 2017)

Interesting, the arranger is a feature I haven't delved into yet.

I'm having some joy with using sets of midi tracks controlling the VST instruments, though haven't come up against needing to make volume changes yet.

The track organisation is:

[Backing loop folder]
|_
Midi instrument 1
Audio instrument 1
Midi instrument 2 etc...

[Topline 1a folder]
|_
Midi instrument 1
Midi instrument 2
Audio instrument 1 etc...

[Topline 1b folder]
|_
Midi instrument 1
Midi instrument 2
Midi instrument 3 etc...

(And so on for the various top lines)

[Group faders]
[VST instruments folder]
[FX channels folder]

Currently, the instruments which use effects or manipulation just output to a dedicated group channel for the purpose, and the effects are automated on that group channel. Doesn't transfer easily to different toplines using different effects parameters, though...

Perhaps if the top-lines each get their own group channel which has its own insert effects, I can manage FX and manipulation quite easily for each individual group. Bit expensive on processor power though, with all those often duplicated insert effects.

Another way could be to have the effects set up as sends, and that would allow each midi instrument to grab the effects parameters as it is muted/unmuted. Mixing the effects just becomes a little harder here, but it's much cheaper on processing and project management. I'll give this a go today, and will also see what I can do with the arranger.


----------

